# Bluegrass/Old Time: New & Noteworthy



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

This is a thread for posting YouTube clips of new bluegrass and old-time music. *Please post the band/artist, title of album/song, and date of release. *This is a thread for YouTube clips, but any audio media is fine. The idea is for us to be able to hear the song.

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

I'll kick it off with *Frank Solivan and Dirty Kitchen "Hold On" *(2022)






From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Frank Solivan* is an American mandolinist, recording artist, composer, and leader of the progressive bluegrass band Dirty Kitchen.

Solivan grew up near Modesto, California. His grandmother on his father’s side played mandolin and fiddle, and his father plays the banjo, guitar, bass, and mandolin. His mother’s side of the family included classical violin and cello players. He fell in love with bluegrass music at an early age. Solivan formed his first band, Generation Gap in the late 1980s. They once opened for Ralph Stanley at a California show.

In 1995, at age 18, Solivan moved to Alaska where he sat first chair violin in the University of Alaska’s Symphony Orchestra and played mandolin in his friend Ginger Boatwright's band.

*Dirty Kitchen*
Besides Solivan (mandolin), the current lineup of Dirty Kitchen includes *Mike Munford* (banjo), *Chris Luquette* (guitar), and *Jeremy Middleton (bass).*

The band name is a reference to the gourmet meals Solivan prepares for friends and family (and the title of one of Solivan's instrumental songs).

Frank Solivan and Dirty Kitchen have released four studio albums: _Frank Solivan & Dirty Kitchen_ in 2010, _On the Edge_ in 2013 (after signing with Compass Records), _Cold Spell_ in 2014, and _If You Can't Stand the Heat_ (2019).

Their latest is Hold ON released in 2022.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*The Barber's Fiddle - Becky Buller - 2020*

Becky Buller with guest vocalists: Jason Carter, Kati Penn, Sam Bush, Laurie Lewis, and Shawn Camp. 

Fiddle Solos: Laura Orshaw, Michael Cleveland, Stuart Duncan, Jason Carter, Deanie Richardson, Johnny Warren, and Sam Bush

Group Fiddlers: All soloists, Bronwyn Keith-Hines, Jason Barie, Katie Penn, Fred Carpenter, Tyler Andal, Brian Christenson, Laurie Lewis, Shawn Camp, Nate Lee, Dan Boner, and Becky Buller

Becky Buller Band: Becky Buller - Vocals, Fiddle Ned Luberecki - Banjo Dan Boner - Guitar, Fiddle, Harmony Vocal Nate Lee - Mandolin, Fiddle Daniel Hardin - Upright Bass, Harmony Vocal

*Becky Buller* is an American bluegrass singer-songwriter, fiddle player and music teacher from Minnesota. Buller is the first woman to win the International Bluegrass Music Award for Fiddle Player of the Year as well as the first artist to win awards in both vocal and instrumental categories in the same year.

The first single from Buller's album _Distance and Time_, "The Barber's Fiddle", was released on March 27, 2020 and subsequently won Buller her ninth IBMA Award. The album's second single, "Tell the Truth (Shame the Devil)", featuring The Fairfield Four was released on May 1, 2020







*Tell The Truth (Shame The Devil) - 2020*

Main Artist: Becky Buller 
Featured Artist: The Fairfield Four 
Featured Artist: Ned Luberecki 
Featured Artist: Dan Boner 
Featured Artist: Nate Lee 
Featured Artist: Daniel Hardin 
Composer: Becky Buller Composer: Jon Weisberger


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Synchronicity - I was thinking of posting about Becky Buller's latest tomorrow.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Béla Fleck & Abigail Washburn - 2014*

_*Béla Fleck & Abigail Washburn*_ is the first album for Béla Fleck & Abigail Washburn as a duo. It won the 2016 Grammy for Best Folk Album.

*Béla Anton Leoš Fleck* (born July 10, 1958) is an American banjo player. An acclaimed virtuoso, he is an innovative and technically proficient pioneer and ambassador of the banjo, bringing the instrument from its bluegrass roots to jazz, classical, rock and various world music genres. He is best known for his work with the bands New Grass Revival and Béla Fleck and the Flecktones. Fleck has won 15 Grammy Awards and been nominated 33 times

In 2020, he was inducted into the International Bluegrass Music Hall of Fame as a member of New Grass Revival.

*Abigail Washburn* (born November 10, 1977) is an American clawhammer banjo player and singer. She performs and records as a soloist, as well as with the old-time bands Uncle Earl and Sparrow Quartet, experimental group The Wu Force, and as a duo with her husband Béla Fleck.

Link to complete label authorized recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lIp9lFTBdSlKel5CAVSog35omrHuT4JOQ


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

That's among my favorite albums. Abigail Washburn is an interesting artist, she likes to combine her roots with other cultures. Her latest is a collaboration with a Chinese musician Wu Fei.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thursday schedule is full from start to finish - Have to jump the gun on this one...















*The Dead South - Good Company - 2013*

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k1P4As_TT-AJPwPBZZCcnVpqr_C6SYVZY



The Dead South is a folk-bluegrass musical ensemble based in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. 

Their 2014 album _Good Company_ was released by German label Devil Duck Records, and led to significant overseas touring for the next two years. _Good Company's_ single "In Hell, I'll Be in Good Company", produced by Orion Paradis at SoulSound studio, was created along with a video on YouTube, and is credited as contributing to the breakthrough release for the band.

In October 2016,* a music video for "In Hell, I'll Be in Good Company" was released onto **YouTube*, retroactively fueling interest in _Good Company_. Though the song and respective album were released in 2015, they appeared in the Top 50 on the _Billboard_ music charts and on the Top 20 on US iTunes overall chart during December 2017. *It is The Dead South's most viewed video by a considerable margin, with over 300 million views.*

The Dead South released a double EP* Easy Listening for Jerks Pt. 1 *and* Easy Listening for Jerks Pt. 2 *on 4 March 2022.

*They are covers EPs which are described as "The Carter Family meets Addams Family.*" Part 1 has their bluegrass takes on classics such as "You Are My Sunshine," "Keep on the Sunny Side," and The Country Gentlemen's "Matterhorn". Part 2 is from their pre-show playlist which includes covers of The Doors, System of a Down, Cold War Kids, and The Misfits.











*The Dead South - Easy Listening for Jerks - Part 1 - EP - 2022*

Link to complete label authorized EP -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpTYrvO29m2MMwnPyNvZAmlGHvIK19Y5D














*The Dead South - Easy Listening for Jerks - Part 2 - EP - 2022*

Link to complete label authorized EP -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpTYrvO29m2OwJWWUa1e8K5bPcMernmiM


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Salamander Crossing was a bluegrass band formed by a friend of my wife's family in the 1990s. Nice people, they were doing well, with three CDs on sale at the major brick and mortar stores, opening for Alison Krauss and Union Station, etc. But I think he decided against a career in music and the band broke up. I'm glad I still have the CDs.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

fluteman said:


> Salamander Crossing was a bluegrass band formed by a friend of my wife's family in the 1990s.


I have always liked that band and wondered what happened to them. Nice to have some background info.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Donna Ulisse* is an American country music and bluegrass singer-songwriter. Signed to Atlantic Records in 1991, she released her debut album, _Trouble at the Door_, that year and two singles which charted on the Billboard Hot Country Singles & Tracks chart. 

In 2019, Ulisse signed with a new bluegrass label, Billy Blue Records, and released an album, _Time For Love_, on November 1, 2019.

Ulisse released her second album and her thirteenth album overall, _Livin' Large_ for Billy Blue Records on February 25, 2022.

*Donna Ulisse - "Livin' Large in a Little Town"





*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

7 o'clock meeting was cancelled and as long as the OP doesn't mind, I would like to offer up the following -






*Molly Tuttle, Alison Brown, Missy Raines & Kimber Ludiker (615 Sessions) - "White Freightliner Blues" (originally by Townes Van Zandt)*








*Molly Tuttle, Alison Brown, Missy Raines & Kimber Ludiker - Little Annie (615 Sessions)*

Both videos taken from the 615 Sessions, D'Addario's showcase at Folk Alliance International 2018


*Molly Rose Tuttle* (born January 14, 1993) is an American vocalist, songwriter, banjo player and guitarist, recording artist and teacher in the bluegrass tradition, noted for her flatpicking, clawhammer, and crosspicking guitar prowess. In 2017, Tuttle was the first woman to win the International Bluegrass Music Association's Guitar Player of the Year award In 2018 she won the award again, along with being named the Americana Music Association's Instrumentalist of the Year. 

*Alison Brown* (born August 7, 1962) is an American banjo player, guitarist, composer, and producer. She has won and has been nominated for several Grammy awards and is often compared to another banjo prodigy, Béla Fleck, for her unique style of playing. In her music, she blends jazz, bluegrass, rock, blues as well as other styles of music.

*Missy Raines* (born April 6, 1962) is an American bassist, singer, teacher, and songwriter. She has won 10 International Bluegrass Music Awards for Bass Player of the Year. Missy Raines was the first woman to win IBMA Bass Player of the Year award. She won 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2004, 2006, 2007, 2019, 2020, and 2021.

*Kimber Ludiker* – Two-time Grand National Fiddle Champion (2009 and 2010), As a founding member of the all-"girl" Bluegrass super-group Della Mae, she is widely regarded as a pillar of the new-generation fiddle scene, and can be found performing at every major festival across the country.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> I have always liked that band and wondered what happened to them. Nice to have some background info.


As a kid I was into classical music and almost nothing else, though even I was a fan of Doc Watson, of course. I think that abomination Hee Haw turned many of my generation away from bluegrass at an early age. (Yes, Glen Campbell turned a couple of John Hartford songs into monster hits, but I think Hartford was greatly under appreciated.) Then I listened to the first Salamander Crossing CD, which I did only to be polite to my mother-in-law, and I was genuinely amazed and went back to bluegrass, only to immediately discover Mark O'Connor, Bela Fleck, and the other Strength in Numbers Nashville superstars, at the peak of their popularity and powers. Today it's nice to see a young generation of new stars, many of whom have been mentioned in this thread, taking up and expanding the tradition.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

There has been a bluegrass "revival" of sorts since the late 1990s, but really bluegrass has remained fairly steady throughout since the early days. 

One of my favorite bands today is *Earls Of Leicester* (2013) made up of some of Nashville A List pickers, founded by *Jerry Douglas*, dobro, with *Shawn Camp* singing and playing guitar, with a fairly steady line up. Their raison d'etre was and still is to recreate the *Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs Foggy Mountain Boys* repertory in faithful arrangements. 






They are using the mic I own and love, manufactured by Ear Trumpet Labs - great for capturing acoustic music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Sister Sadie ‘Live at the Hall,’ 2022*






*BONFIRE RECORDS*
Sister Sadie is a straight ahead bluegrass band comprised of five good friends born out of what was originally supposed to be a one time jam at The Station Inn in Nashville, TN. Shortly after that sold out show, the band began getting calls for gigs and the girls decided to officially form Sister Sadie. They decided that each member would remain in their own bands and from time to time get together for special events to perform. The name, Sister Sadie, was inspired by a Tony Rice song, “Little Sadie,” and the fact that the ladies feel as though they are sisters.

“After we performed an impromptu concert at the Station Inn in Nashville, all five of us women knew that there would be more than we would do together. We are all in a very natural state when we perform as a group. No struggle…just in tune with thought, spirit and musical expression. Along with these factors, being on what we feel is one of the most creative and artist-friendly labels in the business, Pinecastle Records, we have a sense of excitement that Sister Sadie will be in the perfect musical environment to be who we are and offer our style in the purest way….which is what this band wants. We are pumped and excited to be teaming up with Pinecastle for this project and can’t wait to get it out to our fans!” ~ Sister Sadie (Dale Ann Bradley, Tina Adair, Gena Britt, Deanie Richardson and Beth Lawrence)


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I more of a fan of clawhammer style than three finger. I can kind of play it, but nothing like her. She's a real master.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Old Crow Medicine Show - Remedy - 2014*

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lxMpnFgGzmZXS9YwplhmVdF6hySNaCO2E



*Old Crow Medicine Show* is an Americana string band based in Nashville, Tennessee, that has been recording since 1998. They were inducted into the Grand Ole Opry on September 17, 2013. Their ninth album, _Remedy_, released in 2014, won the Grammy Award for Best Folk Album. The group's music has been called old-time, folk, and alternative country. Along with original songs, the band performs many pre-World War II blues and folk songs. 






"Sweet Amarillo" is a collaboration with Bob Dylan.

This next tune is several years earlier than the date stated in the thread title but it's too good a tune to pass by and it's another song with a Bob Dylan connection - 

"Chris "Critter" Fuqua first brought home a Bob Dylan bootleg from a family trip to London containing a rough outtake called "Rock Me, Mama" passing it to Ketch Secor. Not "so much a song as a sketch," Secor would later say, "crudely recorded featuring most prominently a stomping boot, the candy-coated chorus and a mumbled verse that was hard to make out". But the tune kept going through his mind. A few months later, while attending Phillips Exeter Academy in New Hampshire, and "feeling homesick for the South," he added verses about "hitchhiking his way home full of romantic notions put in his head by the Beat poets and, most of all, Dylan."

Secor says he sang his amplification of the song "all around the country from about 17 to 26, before I ever even thought, 'oh I better look into this.'" When he sought copyright in 2003, to release the song on _O.C.M.S._ in (2004), he discovered Dylan credited the phrase "Rock me, mama" to bluesman Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup (who likely got it from a Big Bill Broonzy recording) "In a way, it's taken something like 85 years to get completed," Secor says. Secor and Dylan signed a co-writing agreement, and share copyright on the song, agreeing to a "50–50 split in authorship."

Officially released twice, on an early EP and their second album ("O.C.M.S." in 2004), the song would become the group's signature song — going gold in 2011 and platinum in 2013.

The 3:05 mark audience sing-along is pure magic...


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Getting a jump-start on Saturday - Will be out all day - Things to do and places to go to - Next submission on Sunday...










Special Consensus - Scratch Gravel Road - 2012 - Grammy nominee for "Best Bluegrass Album of the Year"

Link to complete label authorized recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nMAf-nnWkzqpCseaOIZ5sQxcnMqOGHos4













Special Consensus - Rivers and Roads - 2018 - Grammy nominee for "Best Bluegrass Album of the Year"

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lpU5-gq0fw4IKG5M7XOw_H8mhmxinJuFs













Special Consensus - Chicago Barn Dance - 2020

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwxTYzPMY44bN7v1QmjMWBvV361GEMxOo



Note: There's a really first-rate version of Chicago's very own Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah's regional hit "Lake Shore Drive" on this album along with the video being featured below which is a tune written by Becky Buller, Missy Raines, and Alison Brown about a radio show entitled "National Barn Dance" broadcast by WLS-AM in Chicago, Illinois starting in 1924, which was one of the first American country music radio programs and a direct precursor of the Grand Ole Opry. Its last broadcast was in 1968.






*The Special Consensus* is an acoustic bluegrass group led by banjoist Greg Cahill. 

As of 2021, the Special Consensus membership has included 18 guitarists, 12 bass players, 18 mandolin players, and two fiddlers. Bandleader Greg Cahill has been the one consistent member through the band's history. 

Every five years, current and past members of the Special Consensus gather for and perform in an anniversary concert, often at the Old Town School of Folk Music in Chicago.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just bought this CD.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Trampled by Turtles - Stars and Satellites - 2012*

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lUxpmLgB_FGglBCupQxChL2Ode2bwUDyQ



*Trampled by Turtles* are an American bluegrass-influenced folk band from Duluth, Minnesota. They have released nine full albums, three of which have reached US Billboard bluegrass chart number one spots. 

"Stars and Satellites" has been on _Billboard_'s bluegrass charts since April 18, 2012. It was also No. 14 on the _Billboard_ Folk Album Chart, and peaked at No. 32 on the _Billboard_ Top 200 Chart. 

Trampled by Turtles have built a reputation and a fan base by playing punk-tempo bluegrass.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*New Chapter – Cedar Hill*






With so many bluegrass roots in states like Kentucky, North Carolina, and Tennessee, many folks often forget that the Ozarks of Missouri and Arkansas have their own long-standing bluegrass traditions. One of the region’s most well-known and respected artists is Frank Ray, who has been making music since 1967 in the band that came to be known as Cedar Hill. Though the lineup has changed throughout the years, the band has consistently produced fine traditional bluegrass. Having signed with Mountain Fever Records in 2020, the band has recently released their first project for the label, New Chapter, a tight eleven-song collection with some of the best lead vocals I’ve heard on an album this year. (*Bluegrass Today*)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Banjo wunderkind *Nora Brown* has been uncommonly feted for her brilliant playing and authentic interpretations of American string band music. With her new album, _Long Time to Be Gone_, she’s fully arrived as a confident interpreter of Southern old-time music, playing the banjo with depth, subtlety, and care.

Recorded amidst the echoing walls of St. Ann’s Church in Brooklyn, home of the Brooklyn Folk Festival, the banjos on this album ring and ring. It’s a stark recording, stripped back to one young woman and her banjo, full of warmth and heart. (*Folk Alley*)

*Wild Goose Chase*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Hills of Mexico · Nora Brown





*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Hills of Mexico - Chris Coole*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Known around the world for his clawhammer banjo playing, *Joe Newberry* is also a powerful guitarist, singer and songwriter. The Gibson Brothers’ version of his song “Singing As We Rise,” featuring guest vocalist Ricky Skaggs, won the 2012 IBMA “Gospel Recorded Performance” Award. With Eric Gibson, he shared the 2013 IBMA “Song of the Year” Award for “They Called It Music.” 

A longtime and frequent guest on _A Prairie Home Companion_, he was a featured singer on the _Transatlantic Sessions_ 2016 tour of the U.K. with fiddler Aly Bain and Dobro master Jerry Douglas, and at the Transatlantic Session's debut at Merlefest in 2017 with fellow singers James Taylor, Sarah Jarosz, Declan O’Rourke, Karen Matheson, and Maura O’Connell. In addition to performing solo, Joe plays in a duo with mandolin icon *Mike Compton*, and also performs with the dynamic fiddler and step-dancer *April Verch*. (Joe Newberry Website)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Not sure if this fits here, but, here goes ....

Does the world need another musician named Bill Evans? It does, if _that_ Bill Evans is bluegrass banjo virtuoso, teacher and composer Bill Evans, formerly of Cloud Valley, a bluegrass/newgrass ensemble. Which leads to this: my favorite single piece of "bluegrass" remains, since its release in 1982 on the album _Cloud Valley_, a tune titled "Tundra", written by Evans.










This is pure roots music, comparable, say, to Bartok played by Earl Scruggs drunk on 190 proof Appalachian moonshine. Yeah! It's that potent.

I don't know if there is an audio/video track of "Tundra" available on-line. My rather cursory check did not reveal one. But the tune is available on the Cloud Valley ensemble's eponymous album (Outlet Records, STLP 1038), if you can find one available. My copy is not for sale.

By the way, I first heard this tune on the radio while travelling through western Pennsylvania in my old Jeep. I immediately delighted in the music, but didn't clearly hear the DJ's announcement of the title and artist, so I stopped the vehicle at the nearest phone-available site (Remember the days before cell phones?) and called the local radio station which had just played the piece and asked "What was that piece you just played a moment ago that's gotten my ears all tied up in Appalachian moonshine knots -- 190 proof ones!?" ... or, I said something like that, and soon as I got back home I ordered a copy of the disc. It's been playing regularly on my sound system since then, and I have no desire to stop playing it. Wonderful music. "Tundra" by Cloud Valley. And Bill Evans. The _other_ Bill Evans, but a genius in his own right, too.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I posted about Bill Evans' latest recording in another thread - one on Earl Scruggs



SanAntone said:


> Also, a new film by bluegrass banjoist *Bill Evans* presents a really nice survey of various banjo styles chronologically:
> 
> *The Banjo in America*


Interesting guy.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Molly Tuttle & Golden Highway - Crooked Tree* (Live at the Station Inn)
Molly Tuttle & Golden Highway perform the title track to their debut album, 'Crooked Tree,' live at The Station Inn in Nashville on March 28, 2022. 






Molly Tuttle - Guitar, Vocals
Jerry Douglas - Dobro
Shelby Means - Bass, Harmonies
Kyle Tuttle - Banjo, Harmonies
Bronwyn Keith-Hynes - Fiddle
Dominick Leslie - Mandolin

*My journey with Alopecia Areata*

The best gig I ever played was in the summer of 2017 at the National Alopecia Areata Foundation. For those of you who don’t know, alopecia areata is a specific kind of hair loss that is caused by the immune system attacking hair follicles. I was diagnosed with alopecia areata when I was three years old, and within a year, the autoimmune disease had quickly progressed into its rarest form, alopecia universalis, or total body hair loss. My panicking mom found the only alopecia areata specialist in the country at the time, who happened to be in San Francisco, near where I grew up. She gave us the rundown of possible treatments, like regular steroid shots in the head, or cream that irritated the scalp in order to promote temporary hair growth. To this day there are no FDA-approved treatments for alopecia, and once someone has lost all of their hair, the probability of it growing back becomes slimmer. As a 3-year-old, I couldn’t care less if my hair grew back or not, and to my parents’ credit they respected my wishes to stay off medications.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Billy Strings won Entertainer of the Year for the second consecutive year and Song of the Year for “Red Daisy" at the 33rd annual IBMA Bluegrass Music Awards on September 29, 2022.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Shaughnessy said:


> The Nora Brown post # 24 is coming up as "Video Unavailable -This Video Is Not Available" - Based on your description, this seems to be the video you had selected. If it is, click on the "Watch on YouTube" link at the bottom and then copy and paste the address into 24 as you've already done the write-up and I'll replace this with something else.


Thanks for letting me know about the YT error. That was the song but not the video.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Crooked Still - "Ain't No Grave"






Alt-Bluegrass group *Crooked Still* has been around since 2001, with original lineup of *Aoife O'Donovan*, banjo player *Gregory Liszt*, bassist *Corey DiMario*, cellist *Tristan Clarridge* and fiddler *Brittany Haas. Shaken by a Low Sound *was their second album, and was where "Ain't No Grave" appeared.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Jake Blount - "The Downward Road" (ft. Demeanor)* (Official Audio)






_The New Faith_
*Jake Blount*

_The New Faith_ tells an Afrofuturist story set in a far-future world devastated by climate change. *Jake Blount* and his collaborators embody a group of Black climate refugees as they perform a religious service, invoking spirituals that are age-old even now, familiar in their content but extraordinary in their presentation. These songs, which have seen Black Americans through countless struggles, bind this future community together and their shared past; beauty and power held in song through centuries of devastation, heartbreak, and loss. (Folkways)

Produced by Blount along with Brian Slattery, the album was recorded mainly in Blount’s own bedroom in Providence, RI. In addition to Blount on vocals, fiddle, banjo, percussion and strings and Slattery on percussion, guitar and strings, the album features guest appearances by Demeanor, D’orjay The Singing Shaman, Samuel James, Kaïa Kater, Lizzie No, Mali Obomsawin, Brandi Pace, Rissi Palmer and Lillian Werbin. (Jake Blount Website)



> "The Downward Road" was the proving ground for much of the sonic experimentation on 'The New Faith.' I think these were the first vocal harmonies I ever recorded - and definitely the first fiddle solo. My co-producer, Brian Slattery, used this track to show me how to put percussion loops together. We wound up re-recording harmonies, fiddles and percussion as we learned to perform the parts better and get better sounds with our home recording rigs. Demeanor threw some incredible verses on it. "The Downward Road" was the first song we began to work on for this release, and the last one we finished - and it does a better job than any other track at encapsulating the backstory behind The New Faith." - Jake Blount


Jake Blount is an American musician, scholar and activist based in Providence, Rhode Island. He is a multi-instrumentalist and vocalist who draws upon old-time, bluegrass, and blues influences. He specializes in the traditional music of African Americans. He is also a founding board member of Bluegrass Pride. Blount's debut solo album, _Spider Tales_, debuted at #2 on the Billboard Bluegrass Chart. (Wikipedia)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*BELLA WHITE - Just Like Leaving* (2020)






Although she hails from the Canadian city of Calgary, the 20-year-old singer/multi-instrumentalist grew up on the classic country and old-time music she first discovered thanks to her father, a Virginia native who played in bluegrass bands all throughout her childhood. On her debut album _Just Like Leaving_, White balances her old-soul musicality with a lyrical perspective that’s entirely of-the-moment, embracing an intense self-awareness as she documents her coming-of-age in real-time. “I’m still quite young, but I was very young when I wrote this album,” says the Nashville-based artist. “All of these songs came from processing my feelings right as I was experiencing certain things for the first time in my life.”


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Billy Strings “Must Be Seven + Pyramid Country"* 
10-1-22 Dana Point, CA Ohana Festival






Billy Strings was born William Lee Apostol on October 3, 1992, in Lansing, Michigan. His father died of a heroin overdose when he was two and his mother remarried Terry Barber, an accomplished amateur bluegrass musician. Billy regards Barber as his father. The family moved to Morehead, Kentucky, then to Muir, Michigan. While he was still a pre-teen his parents became addicted to methamphatamine. He left the family home at the age of thirteen and himself went through a period of hard-drug usage. His family eventually achieved sobriety; Billy stopped using hard drugs and drinking alcohol.

Rolling Stone magazine named Strings one of the Top Ten New Country Artists to Know in 2017. On February 12, 2018, Rolling Stone published an article entitled "Bluegrass Prodigy Billy Strings Plots 2018 Spring Tour," saying, "Billy Strings doesn't have any trouble living up to his name. [He is] one of the latest breakneck guitar pickers to emerge in the bluegrass world." 

The International Bluegrass Music Association awarded him with the 2016 Momentum Award for Instrumentalist of the year. Bluegrass Situation named him a scene tastemaker in 2016. Lisa Snedeker of HuffPost proclaimed Turmoil and Tinfoil as one of the best albums of 2017, writing, "in September it charted at No. 3 on the Billboard Bluegrass charts. ‘Nuff said.". In March 2018, Rolling Stone released Strings' debut music video Dealing Despair from his album Turmoil & Tinfoil. He planned to play over 200 shows in 2018.

Apostol got his stage name Billy Strings from his aunt, who saw his ability on multiple traditional bluegrass instruments. (Wikipedia)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mark O'Connor 

This tune is from his 1978 album, Markology, recorded when he was 16. He's famous for his violin playing but he's a master of all the stringed instruments.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Sawmill Man · Rick Lang · Tim Stafford*






Album: _A Tale to Tell_
℗ 2022 Dark Shadow
Released on: 2022-02-25

*Rick Lang
Tim Stafford
Alan Bartram
Becky Buller
James Kee
Ned Luberecki
Stephen Mougin
Todd Parks
Producer: Stephen Mougin
Composer: Rick Lang*, Haley Anna Music BMI

_For fans who like bluegrass songs that tell a good story along the lines of what you would expect from Norman Blake, Tim Stafford, Tom T Hall, or Thomm Jutz, the new release from Rick Lang is just the ticket. 

All the songs are written or co-written by Lang, along with Rich Schleckser, Joel Schwelling, and Lincoln Meyers. The lead singers are Tim Stafford, Shannon Slaughter, Becky Buller, Trey Hensley, David Parmley, Luke Munday, Kati Penn, Stephen Mougin, Alan Bartram, Brandon Rickman, Jana Mougin, Rick Faris and James Kee. The band includes Mougin on guitar, Kee on mandolin, Ned Luberecki on banjo, Buller on fiddle, and Todd Parks on bass. Harmony vocals are provided by Laura Orshaw, Sammy Mougin, Ashby Frank, Larry Stephenson, Junior Williams, and several of the lead singers. 

Some of the characters and stories are “true life songs,” as Bill Monroe would say. Some are inspired by true events, and others are purely fiction—but they’re all written well enough to sound true. 

Lang wrote “Sawmill Man” as a tribute to the greatest sawmill operator in his part of the country. Bud Bannish had sawdust in his veins, splinters in his hands, and he worked in the wind and the rain._ (Bluegrass Unlimited)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Appalachian Road Show - "Blue Ridge Mountain Baby" *






Song - "Blue Ridge Mountain Baby"
Artist - Appalachian Road Show
Songwriters - Jim VanCleave and Barry Abernathy
Record - 'Jubilation'
Label - Billy Blue Records

*Appalachian Road Show*’s new album, _Jubilation_, couldn’t be more aptly named: The 13 tracks on this collection celebrate life, love, and music exuberantly. The band — *Darrell Webb* on mandolins and banjo, *Barry Abernathy* on banjo, *Zeb Snyder* on guitar, *Jim VanCleve* on fiddles, and *Todd Phillips* on bass — creates an intimate, organic sound as they deliver rousing covers and originals. (No Depression)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Initially released in 1965, _Who’s That Knocking?_ is the trailblazing first album by *Hazel Dickens* and *Alice Gerrard*. Hazel and Alice’s hard-edged, soulful harmonies were firmly rooted in the older music traditions of the rural South, and their steadfast devotion to their powerful, driving style inspired generations of women in bluegrass, country music, and even punk. The pair embodied the quintessential “high lonesome sound,” a term coined in 1962 by photographer and New Lost City Ramblers co-founder John Cohen to describe the edgy, wailing vocals characteristic of bluegrass music.

*Unavailable on vinyl for decades, Who’s That Knocking? was remastered by its original producer Peter K. Siegel, and has been reissued with its original artwork and liner notes. *(Smithsonian Folkways)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*The Max Wareham Podcast*










Max Wareham is the banjo player for *Peter Rowan*’s band and he has just published a new instructional book for banjo titled _Rudy Lyle: The Unsung Hero of the Five String Banjo_, which is reviewed in the October 2022 issue of _Bluegrass Unlimited_. 

Rudy Lyle was the banjo player who replaced *Earl Scruggs* in the *Blue Grass Boys* and *Bill Monroe*. I recently bought the Bear Family box of those years, 1950-1958.

Here's a link to the podcast for any who are interested in learning more.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*A profile of Hazel Dickens *(part 1)
Russ Barbour and Cecelia Mason produced this profile of musician Hazel Dickens for the program "Outlook" on West Virginia PBS. Hazel Dickens is part of the inaugural class of the West Virginia Music Hall of Fame.






*Hazel Jane Dickens* (1925–2011) was an American bluegrass singer, songwriter, double bassist and guitarist. Her music was characterized not only by her high, lonesome singing style, but also by her provocative pro-union, feminist songs. Cultural blogger John Pietaro noted that "Dickens didn’t just sing the anthems of labor, she lived them and her place on many a picket line, staring down gunfire and goon squads, embedded her into the cause." The New York Times extolled her as "a clarion-voiced advocate for coal miners and working people and a pioneer among women in bluegrass music." With *Alice Gerrard*, Dickens was one of the first women to record a bluegrass album. (*wikipedia*)

Part 2


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*The Goodbye Girls - "Pretty Little Miss"*
The Goodbye Girls play the traditional tune, "Pretty Little Miss," at Club Passim in Cambridge, MA. 






The players are:
*Allison deGroot* - Banjo
*Lena Jonsson* - Fiddle
*Brittany Karlson* - Bass
*Molly Tuttle* - Guitar


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*The Onlies - Full Concert Film*






The Onlies live Deep End Sessions performance took place in the living room of a California farm house before a packed audience, June 22, 2019. House concerts were the way this music was first heard. Enjoy this all acoustic, intimate concert, captured in HD video and Hi Fi audio, running time is 68 minutes. 

The Onlies are:
*Leo Shannon*, fiddle, guitar, banjo & vocals; 
*Vivian Leva*, guitar & vocals; 
*Samantha Braman*, fiddle & vocals; and 
*Riley Calcagno*, banjo, fiddle and vocals. 

Film directed & produced by David Bunn; Audio by Stephen Schauer; Camera’s Cody Edison, Alex Blair, Tyler Bode, Stephen Schauer, DP; Editing Alex Blair & David Bunn. © Deep End Sessions 2020

SET 1
Troubles (trad, from Kilby Snow)
All Young (trad, from Melvin Wine
Old Soph’s Cumberland Gap (by Sophie Enloe)
Diamond Joe (lyrics by Bob Dylan as far as we know...)
Karen Collins Tune (trad, from Karen Collins)
Time is Everything (by Vivian Leva) 
House Carpenter (trad, from Carol Elizabeth Jones)
Piper’s Run (by Riley Calcagno)

SET 2
Why Don’t You Introduce Me As Your Darlin (by Vivian Leva)
Molly in the Window (by Riley Calcagno) / Cups and Mugs (by Sami Braman)
Lonesome Pine Special (Carter Family)
Dear Little Soldier Boy / Preacher’s Unknown Tune (both by Queen Belle Randolph)
Snowtown (by Sami Braman)
Lonesome Road (trad, from Gaither Carlton)
Billy In The Lowground (trad, from Josh Rabie)
[encore] Chilly Winds (trad)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Steam Machine* performs an all acoustic concert performance in front of a full house. This is the FULL CONCERT, RT 1:19:27 - Live at Deep End Sessions, September 22, 2018. Steam Machine is *AJ Srubas*, fiddle; *Aaron Tacke*, banjo & vocals; *Rina Rossi*, guitar & vocals; *Nokosee Fields*, bass. 






© Deep End Sessions 2019


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Allison de Groot & Tatiana Hargreaves* - Full Concert






*Allison de Groot* and *Tatiana Hargreaves* performed live at Deep End Sessions in the living room of a California farm house before a packed audience, June 8, 2019. House concerts were the way this music was first heard. Enjoy this all acoustic, intimate concert, captured in HD video and hi fi audio, running time is 68 minutes. 

Allison de Groot, banjo & vocals; 
Tatiana Hargreaves, fiddle, banjo & vocals; 
and Ruth Alpert, dance percussion on the last track. 
Film directed & produced by David Bunn; 
Audio by Stephen Schauer; 
Camera’s Cody Edison, Daniel Alcazar & Stephen Schauer, DP; 
Editing Alex Blair & David Bunn. 
© Deep End Sessions 2020

SET 1
Eighth of January - traditional (after Nathan Frazier & Frank Patterson
Fortune - traditional
Beaufort County Jail - Alice Gerrard
49 Cats in the Rain Barrell - traditional
Boyne Water - traditional
Wabash Blues - traditional (after Hobart Smith)
Willie Moore - traditional (after Burnett & Rutherford)

SET 2
Greasy String - traditional
Farewell Whiskey - traditional (after John Hatcher)
Buffalo Gals - traditional (after Matokie Slaughter & Alice Gerrard)
The Road That’s Walked By Fools - Kilby Snow
Will Davenport’s Tune- traditional 
Dry - Judy Hyman
Ostrich with Pearls - Tatiana Hargreaves
Green Valley Waltz - traditional (after Violet Hensley)
Cotton Bonnett - traditional - with Ruth Alpert, dance


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*I'm With Her - "Unwed Fathers"* (John Prine Cover) [Live from The Ryman]






I'm With Her is Sara Watkins, Sarah Jarosz, and Aoife O’Donovan.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*The Lowest Pair + Small Town Therapy*

The Lowest Pair teams up with *Small Town Therapy* for a dynamic string experience featuring music from their new record “Horse Camp”.

During the spring and summer of 2020, The Lowest Pair (Kendl Winter and Palmer T. Lee) found themselves camping and sharing songs around the fire with two dear friends and incredible musicians Adam Roszkiewicz and Leif Karlstrom of the instrumental duo Small Town Therapy. Founding members of the progressive string band Front Country, multi-instrumentalists Adam and Leif bring a new dynamic palette of colors to Kendl and Palmer’s own instrumental prowess and expressive lyricism.






This new album just released is the best new bluegrass-ish record I've heard. And it comes from two established bands collaborating. Really good.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Another example of some of the amazing new music for string band being made. This comes gratis from Ear Trumpet Labs, manufacturers of some of the best microphones for acoustic instruments. I own two of them and don't think I will ever need another mic.

*AJ Lee & Blue Summit - I'll Come Back





*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mountain Home Music has released another track from their upcoming duo project for *Benson*, the husband and wife team of *Wayne Benson* and *Kristin Scott Benson*. Both perform regularly with top touring acts in bluegrass, Kristin on banjo with *The Grascals*, and Wayne on mandolin with *Russell Moore & IIIrd Tyme Out*. 

Since both Wayne and Kristin are primarily instrumentalists, they needed to bring in a number of friends to add vocals to this album, and they have enlisted *Mickey Harris* from *Rhonda Vincent & The Rage* to voice this latest single, Red Mountain Wine. Harris worked for a time with Kristin in Sally Jones’ band, so they are buds from way back. (bluegrass today)


__
https://soundcloud.com/crossroads-label-group%2Fred-mountain-wine-benson


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Real nice performance by Chris Thile, Chris Eldridge, and Jeremy Kittel of some traditional fiddle tunes. Music starts, after lengthy introduction, at around 2'08".


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Some great string band/bluegrass playing by some young rebels now seasoned masters: Filmed live from the _My Bluegrass Heart_ show with *Sam Bush, Jerry Douglas, Stuart Duncan, Edgar Meyer *and* Bryan Sutton.*






Still got it.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

One new and one truly noteworthy record:

_Radio John: Songs of John Hartford_ is *Sam Bush*’s heartfelt tribute to his hero and mentor, John Hartford. With dedication, admiration, and love, Bush takes on personal favorites from Hartford’s vast catalog, including songs he played with Hartford on stage and in the studio in the 1970s. Bush plays every instrument on nearly every cut, pouring himself into the performances. _Radio John_ is a testament to the impact Hartford had on American traditional music as a songwriter, an instrumentalist, and, most importantly, someone who fostered the careers of musicians like Bush and countless others reinventing roots music in the last half of the 20th century.






And *John Hartford*'s groundbreaking album _Aereo-Plain





_
John Hartford – banjo, guitar, violin, vocals
Norman Blake – guitar, mandolin, vocals
Vassar Clements – violin, cello, viola, vocals
Tut Taylor – Dobro, vocals
Randy Scruggs – electric bass, vocals


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm With Her - "Send My Love (To Your New Lover)

A cover of the Adele tune with some of the loveliest harmony singing you'll every hear - Unique upright bass with vocals performance.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Shaughnessy said:


> The video you selected was removed by the uploader and consequently reads - "Video Unavailable".


Thanks; I've edited the post.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Not terribly "new" - 2017 - but this is "noteworthy" and what old time music is all about.

*Byron Berline - Sally Goodin*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My good friend and songwriting partner, *Tammy Rogers*, is getting down here on fiddle and harmony vocals with *Chris Stapleton* in their original incarnation as the *Steeldrivers*.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Technically not bluegrass - but heavily influenced by it, as well as string band mountain music. Both *Darrell Scott* and *Patty Loveless* are from this part of Kentucky and bring an authenticity to the song and performance.






And *John Prine*'s family also came form Kentucky, although he was brought up in Illinois. This song is one of his best.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

International Bluegrass Music Association - 2021 - Collaborative Recording of the Year (formerly Recorded Event of the Year)


"White Line Fever"
Bobby Osborne with Tim O’Brien, Trey Hensley, Sierra Hull, Stuart Duncan, Todd Phillips, Alison Brown (artists), Merle Haggard, Jeff Tweedy (songwriters) Alison Brown, Garry West (producers), Compass Records (label)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Speaking of *I'm With Her*, here they are with *Billy Strings* doing three bluegrass songs.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Compass Records is dropping the first look at the next *Michael Cleveland* album this week, a hopeful grasser called "Sunny Days (Are Comin’ Once Again)".

The much-awarded fiddler, chosen a dozen times by his peers in the IBMA as Fiddle Player of the Year, has brought together some top Nashville musicians to assist on this new track, sung by guitarist and producer *Jeff White*, with harmony from *Dan Tyminski*, who also plays mandolin. Rounding out the studio band are *Justin Moses* on banjo, *Jerry Douglas* on reso-guitar, and *Barry Bales* on bass.


__
https://soundcloud.com/michael-cleveland-official%2Fsunny-days-are-comin-once


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Watkins Family Hour — Vol. II*

Two decades ago, Sara and Sean Watkins began a 21st century version of an old-timey music show in quite the unlikely place – Los Angeles. The siblings used the monthly shows at the beloved Largo to flesh out new material, honor favorite songwriters and work with a wide variety of musical guests. The nights, dubbed Watkins Family Hour, spawned two albums and hundreds of shows, both in LA and across the country. Now, the pair has released their third record, _Vol. II_, highlighting more of those cherished songs, shared with some of their favorite collaborators. (review)






Sara and Sean Watkins, performing as The Watkins Family Hour have been involved in some of the best new "old time" music for the last 20 years. Nickle Creek, I'm With Her, and a variety of other projects, all with the common threads of respect and knowledge of the tradition, good songs, and excellence in musicianship.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*The Brothers Comatose* is a five-piece bluegrass band based out of San Francisco, California.The band consists of brothers Ben and Alex Morrison, who play guitar and banjo, respectively, along with Steve Height on the bass, Philip Brezina with the violin, and Greg Fleischut on the mandolin.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Monica Taylor – Trains, Rivers & Trails*

"The immediate impression when listening to this 11-cut 43-minute Monica Taylor (vocals/acoustic guitar) collection is her relevance to singers such as the late Kate Wolf & Betsy Kaske with Ferron, Cris Williamson, Iris DeMent, Gillian Welch & Emmylou Harris." (review)






I posted this record here since the instrumentation and larger stylistic elements are more related to bluegrass/old time than any other I can think of. Technically, Monica Taylor is part of the Red Dirt scene, mostly out of Oklahoma and West Texas but her music is not as hard edged as some other bands who are exponents of that style.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Norah Jones,* *Chris Thile* - _Won't You Come and Sing For Me_ (Live From New York, NY)
Recorded live during the taping of Norah Jones Is Playing Along Podcast.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

_Morning Bugle _is *John Hartford*'s second and final album for Warner Bros. Records and was recorded at Bearsville Studios in Bearsville, New York. The music was all written by Hartford. The album features jazz bassist *Dave Holland*, who performs with both Hartford and *Norman Blake* for the very first time.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*John Hartford and Friends*
Telluride Bluegrass Festival - 6/20/1998
with Bob Carlin, Mike Compton, Chris Sharp, and Mark Schatz


----------

